# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  متصفح uc لجميع انواع الموبايلات لتصفح النت بدون انترنت والتصفح بسرعة 500%

## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------

